# fitness



## claireg31 (Oct 19, 2008)

i've been taking my fitness a bit more seriously recently, for a couple of reasons really.

Some of you might remember i started a thread a few months back about my eyesight and just how cronic it is. Well, i had my eyes checked at the begining of the month, and after lengthy discussion i've vetoed the contact lenses, my astigmatism is quite bad and the cost of the contacts alone are out of the question as they can guarantee how good my vision will be.

So i decided to get fitter, this will make me faster and hopefully improve my chances when it comes to sparring competitions!

Also, i've made the decision to compete at the Wold Champs in Rotterdam, Netherlands next March and i really, really want to give it my best shot.

So, this has been my building my fitness regime - 


Run aprrox 6 miles a week over 2 seperate sessions
Training at class 2 nights a week, 2.5 hours total
Train every evening, forms, weapons and stretching
Relax and eat good food (thats really helping)
Really, i'm just looking for ideas on any other fitness that some of you can help me out with. I'm going to be competing Nianchi Sam Dan at the competition and 1st knife, 1st sword and Bong Hyung Oo, i know all the organisations will have different variations but any help at all would be most welcome!!

I want to be going to the World Champs knowing that i can do my very best, both for myself, my club and my country!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 19, 2008)

Do some kind of jump ropes and stair steppers for wuick birst of speed. Those always help me.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Claire you could add some Tabatas and Plyometrics 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plyometrics

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-tabata-training.aspx

I especially reccomend the Tabatas, they can be really hard but are quick and give you great gains.

Ill Be at the world champs too, My teacher is grading there and wants me along for moral support. I didnt realise ther were seperate weapons catergories.


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't know the weapons forms you mentioned, but for Naihanji, practice a lot of walking side to side in the Keemah Jaseh(25-30 min per night). Most people stress hand work, but the most important element is stance. Strong Stance work leads to powerful and fluid hand skills.


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm a strong proponent of running.  You may start at 6 miles a week, but building that up and stretching it out over more days will only help you.  Running is one of the greatest exercises that you can do.....if your joints are in good shape!


----------



## claireg31 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yossarian said:


> Hi Claire you could add some Tabatas and Plyometrics
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plyometrics
> 
> ...


 
there are loads of weapons catagories!! even i was shocked, there is a short staff aswell, something else too, not sure though!

Master Miles is pushing and pushingat us with every class, i have to say i'm quite enjoying it!!

Thank you everyone for your suggestions, i shall look into them and i will build on all of them!! Do everyone proud!!


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 19, 2008)

> there are loads of weapons catagories!! even i was shocked, there is a short staff aswell, something else too, not sure though!



Nunchaku maybe? hope so because i know a couple of forms. 



> Master Miles is pushing and pushingat us with every class, i have to say i'm quite enjoying it!!



Ive done a couple of his warmups and they were really good. I had to run off and be sick after his warmup at a seminar last year. Sign of a good workout Id say.


----------

